# Software > Linux >  Linux Router & NAT

## PrDtR

Eχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς NAT αντί zebra-ospf-rip και να παίζει ?

----------


## racer

Πολλοι...και?

----------


## PrDtR

Μάλιστα.

Racer,ρωτάω για να ξέρω. . .

Μην το κάνω και δεν παίζει... και τραβάω τις κοτσίδες μου μετά.

----------


## Renos

Γιατι να μην παιζει? Δεν καταλαβα...

----------


## nsar68

εγω εχω κανει το λεγομενο ip masquerade
και δουλεψε

----------


## ysam

> Eχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς NAT αντί zebra-ospf-rip και να παίζει ?


Δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο?

----------


## Cha0s

Όταν πρωτοέστηνα τον router μου δεν είχα (ούτε και τώρα έχω αλλά λέμε) ιδέα από dynamic routing.

Έτσι για να μπορέσω να βγω στο δίκτυο να ρωτήσω wireless μπλα μπλα μπλα το έκανα με Masquarade.

Μία χρήση του...λέμε τώρα....

----------


## Renos

(...den exw ellhnika...)

Ase pou me to NAT (mia skepsh kanw...) tha mporousame na glutwsoume arketa LANs na bgainoun sto routing table ta opoia den exoun eswterika mhxanhmata me services.

----------


## jabarlee

απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω όμως αυτό το επιτύχαμε με το bgp, αφού στέλνει όλο το class C κάθε AP.
εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να μην παίζουμε με NAT, για να δουλεύουν DC, voip και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο...

----------


## Renos

heh,

emena auto to 'olo class c' me eskise ligaki sto BGP... anyway, se loges meres pisteuw tha exei strwsei kai to thema me ton kombo mou.

----------


## Cha0s

> απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω όμως αυτό το επιτύχαμε με το bgp, αφού στέλνει όλο το class C κάθε AP.
> εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να μην παίζουμε με NAT, για να δουλεύουν DC, voip και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο...


Και με OSPF δεν γινότανε αυτό άμα το ρυθμίζαμε;

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Τι σχέση έχει το dynamic routing με το masquerading και γίνεται αυτή η συζήτηση?

----------


## Cha0s

> Όταν πρωτοέστηνα τον router μου δεν είχα (ούτε και τώρα έχω αλλά λέμε) ιδέα από dynamic routing.
> 
> Έτσι για να μπορέσω να βγω στο δίκτυο να ρωτήσω wireless μπλα μπλα μπλα το έκανα με Masquarade.
> 
> Μία χρήση του...λέμε τώρα....


Καμία φυσικά... απλά λέμε ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί κάπου ίσως κάποτε...

----------


## mxou

Μακριά από τα ΝΑΤ. Έχετε διευθύνσεις.
Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει το εξής θέμα. 

Βλέπω ένα AP. Μπορώ να πάρω παραπάνω από μία διευθύνσεις, πχ ένα 29'άρι netmask; (μάλλον όχι)

Γιατί αν δε μπορώ, τότε πράγματα σαν το voip που λέτε παραπάνω καθίστανται δύσκολα για μένα, ή και ακατόρθωτα.

Φιλικά,
mxou.

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jabarlee
> 
> απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω όμως αυτό το επιτύχαμε με το bgp, αφού στέλνει όλο το class C κάθε AP.
> εδώ κάνουμε αμάν να μην παίζουμε με NAT, για να δουλεύουν DC, voip και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο...
> 
> 
> Και με OSPF δεν γινότανε αυτό άμα το ρυθμίζαμε;


δεν έχω ιδέα ...  ::  




> Βλέπω ένα AP. Μπορώ να πάρω παραπάνω από μία διευθύνσεις, πχ ένα 29'άρι netmask; (μάλλον όχι)


Μα φυσικά...

----------


## TNS

Και πίσω από NAT μπορεί να παίξει DC++ (σε passive mode με την εξαίρεση passive - passive)...

Γενικά αφού υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα 100 (από όσο έχει πάρει το μάτι μου) Class-B για το AWMN, νομίζω πρέπει να αποφύγουμε το NAT...

Μόνο για Internet αξίζει...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σε passive το DC δεν παίζει το ίδιο απότι σε Active...

----------


## TNS

Ναι, για αυτό λέω με εξαίρεση passive - passive...  ::

----------


## Achille

> Και με OSPF δεν γινότανε αυτό άμα το ρυθμίζαμε;


Όχι.

----------


## Cha0s

Πολύ πρόσφατα άκουσα ότι γίνεται, από άτομο που γνωρίζει σίγουρα.

Anyway that's not the point...

----------


## ysam

To NAT Θα μπορούσε να παίζει μόνο στην περίπτωση που έχουμε

1> ενα link και ένα AP η ένα link μόνο χωρίς AP.
2> οταν έχουμε 2 links (bb) τότε το NAT bye bye.. 

Όμως στην περίπτωση 1 δεν χρειάζεται dynamic routing έτσι και αλλιώς οπότε δεν έχω άκόμα καταλάβει ποιά σχέση μπορεί να έχουν και τι συζητάμε...  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Και με OSPF δεν γινότανε αυτό άμα το ρυθμίζαμε;
> 
> 
> Όχι.


Αν εννοείται αυτο..
area 0 range 10.x.y.0/24 advertise

Ισως και να παίζει αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει οπότε δεν είμαι και σίγουρος γιατί έχει να κάνει μόνο για τους Border Routers και φυσικά είναι μεταξύ διαφορετικών areas. Very Unlikely... 

Αλλον τρόπο δεν γνωρίζω που να αντικαθιστά τα routes (summarize).

-Γιάννης

----------


## PrDtR

Το DC++ παίζει και σε passive και σε active με το ΝΑΤ...

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί να παίξεις και τετραπλό ΝΑΤ...δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.

Έχω δεί να το κάνουν όμως ...

----------

